# Thread Read Status



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've suffered this a couple of times now. Even though I haven't clicked on mark all read I get it that all are read.

Any ideas. I think it normally happens after closing the window. Does it assume you're fully upto date just because you visited.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I think it does


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm certainly experiencing odd behaviour on the "new post" icon, which I guess is the same thing.

For instance, right now the main forum shows I've read all the postings that were made overning, apart from one that was made after I logged in.

Weird. And annoying!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's never worked as well as I expected... and it's a standard feature in phpBB :? 
Currently the read status is held in a cookie on your machine, and last visit details on the database. Between these 2 bits of information the site tries to work out what posts you've read and which ones you've not.

I'm currently investigating a modification that will store all the information in the database... unfortunatly I can't get it working (something wrong in the 200 - 300 lines I need to add / edit in several source files.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

THe new post thing doesn't work like the old one because if you hover your mouse over it, it actually says it takes you to the newest post.

Subtle difference, but it makes it useless.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Getting really confused between what I've read and what I haven't. Guess we'll get used to it though.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

After a bit more investigation, it appears that the phpBB developers were down the pub when they coded this bit of the forum :wink: 
The "go to newest" post will take you to the first post that was posted since the _last time you logged on_. The system, when it first sees you posting or accessing the system logs you on for 3600 seconds - 1 hour. so if you continue to post and access the site throughout the day without being "idle" for more that 1 hour the newest post link will take you to the first post that was made since the last login time.. which was probably yesterday.

Confused ?? :?

OK, you post a message (and the system logs you in) at 12:00. If you do nothign else the system will finally log you out at 13:00
Person B posts at 13:05, when you next log in at 14:00 you can click the icon and it'll take you to the post made by person B as that post time is > that your last session time (13:00). if you reply, and person B replies you'll still be taken to the first post made after 13:00

crap eh??

OK, as I said earlier I'm trying to get a mod working that might / should / hopefully will fix this.

Until then I'm going to try an experiment and reduce the session length to 5 minutes. I'm not expecting the change to happen immediatly, it may only start to happen after your current session has expired... but please leave some feedback and let me know if this helps matters.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is there any update on this? I sick of logging on reading one or two posts then logging off to come back and find all new posts marked as read :?


----------

